# M-S Womens summer time outing



## RIVER LADY

Ok ladies. Let's make some plans. 


Throw out some suggestiosn ladies.


Some have shown interest in Salmon fishing. Which is great, and a blast. However, do any of you ladies have hubbbies/boyfriends, etc. that you can barrow some of their gear? Or maybe even have some gear yourself's?


----------



## Firecracker

No and no....


----------



## autumnlovr

Riverlady, which type of salmon fishing are you thinking? River? Pierhead? Big water? Shore? I'm geared for river, pierhead or shore. We own a boat, but it has not been in the water for about 7-8 years now.....drag racing got in the way.


----------



## RIVER LADY

autumnlovr said:


> Riverlady, which type of salmon fishing are you thinking? River? Pierhead? Big water? Shore? I'm geared for river, pierhead or shore. We own a boat, but it has not been in the water for about 7-8 years now.....drag racing got in the way.


Well, the fish will dictate that. They always do. Gotta be very flexible to get salmon and be prepared to fish any style. Since we only have access to a couple of boats it would depend on how many decided to go. 

If all that have shown interst go then we would have to resort to pier head and river fishing. Then still, the weather, wind and water temp would still dictate which one we would fish. 

If we target the first couple of weeks in September we should do fairly well. We would be able to hit the pier head and get some chromers. Good eats, don't care for half dead fish. However, if the wind is not right, we would hit the river and still be ble to do fairly well. Maybe even get into some Coho's. 

Here is another idea. That would be a blast. Depending on how much funds we all have available we could consider a Charter in July sometime out of Ludington. Usually, the boats will hold up to 5 people. However, it would cost about $600 for a day trip. Split between 5 people is not too bad. One good thing though, we would all return with very sore arms from reelling in the big boys. You know, THE CHROME ROCKETS.:evilsmile Now that, is the ultimate fishing for salmon. Them silver bullets will about rip your arms off and dance for you like you won't believe.

We have many options though. I'm sure others will have some good ideas that may appeal to all of us.


----------



## Firecracker

I feel Sea sick already ......


----------



## ice fishin nut

Can I come????? 
I volunteer to be in charge of Barley Pop consumption!!!!!:yikes::evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

ice fishin nut said:


> Can I come?????
> I volunteer to be in charge of Barley Pop consumption!!!!!:yikes::evilsmile:evilsmile


 
Maybe the girls will allow it. Some one has to be camp b(*&h!!!:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Firecracker said:


> I feel Sea sick already ......


Oh my, sorry about that. 

I wish I could say targeting slamon is easy. However, it takes alot of work. It's all in the timing. Playing the weather, wind and water temps just right. 
It's a hit or miss game. However, I usually get lucky and get a hit most times. 

If you want it to be easy and relaxing, then I suggest a charter. A charter takes all the work out of it, except reeling in the fish. That is all you have to do. The first mate does most of the physical work and you just sit and wait for a rod to go off. It's that simple. However, for girls like me and a few others, it also takes the best part out of it. But, it is still a blast.

Like I said, maybe some of the others will have some other ideas that will suit everyone more pleasantely and not cause nausea.:lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut

RIVER LADY said:


> Maybe the girls will allow it. Some one has to be camp b(*&h!!!:lol:


 I'll cook, but I aint doin no dishes!!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

ice fishin nut said:


> I'll cook, but I aint doin no dishes!!!!!:evilsmile:evilsmile


Hmmm...you said the magic word. :evil: Could be a possibility. I hear you cook pretty good too. Oh yeah, you also fillet fish pretty well. Hmmm..:idea:


----------



## ice fishin nut

RIVER LADY said:


> Hmmm...you said the magic word. :evil: Could be a possibility. I hear you cook pretty good too. Oh yeah, you also fillet fish pretty well. Hmmm..:idea:


Wait a minute,,,,, I smell smoke,,,,, your gears are churning way too fast..... :yikes:

Although I did have a salmon on the grill at the smelt dipping outing 8 minutes after the hook was set, totally bone free, and seasoned!!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

ice fishin nut said:


> Wait a minute,,,,, I smell smoke,,,,, your gears are churning way too fast..... :yikes:


Nah, that smoke is not coming from me.....ah...someone must be smoking fish near by.:lol:


----------



## Firecracker

Its not the work,, its the Motion of the Boat. I get Sea Sick very easy.

I got sick on the boat to Mackinaw Island... I can even get sick on our little Boat lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Firecracker said:


> Its not the work,, its the Motion of the Boat. I get Sea Sick very easy.
> 
> I got sick on the boat to Mackinaw Island... I can even get sick on our little Boat lol


Aww...don't feel bad. My father used to get sick to his stomach waving good bye to my mother as she left on her many charter trips, he was standing on the dock.:lol:

I fortunatley, have never experienced motion sickness. I love being on the water. The feeling it gives is sort of hard to explain. Relaxes me but, also revives me, charges me up. Kind of like downing a double espresso with extra caffine.:evil: My kids always ask for something I would normally say no to when we are fishing, I'm very easy going and am game for anything. Little stinkers.:lol:


----------



## ice fishin nut

RIVER LADY said:


> Nah, that smoke is not coming from me.....ah...someone must be smoking fish near by.:lol:


Well, the wife just spoiled this for me,,,,,, Says that if I'm gonna cook for someone of the female persuasion, its gonna be her!!!! Sorry ladies, but gotta do what the boss says!!!!


----------



## Joe Archer

Can I jump out of the cake? :idea:
<----<<<


----------



## RIVER LADY

ice fishin nut said:


> Well, the wife just spoiled this for me,,,,,, Says that if I'm gonna cook for someone of the female persuasion, its gonna be her!!!! Sorry ladies, but *gotta do what the boss says!!!!*





He he he.....doesn't it suck not being the boss?:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Joe Archer said:


> Can I jump out of the cake? :idea:
> <----<<<


Yeah sure...us women always enjoy a little desert.:evil:


----------



## Slick fishing

RIVER LADY said:


> Maybe the girls will allow it. Some one has to be camp b(*&h!!!:lol:


Now thats funny:lol::lol:..Cya Slick


----------



## RIVER LADY

Slick fishing said:


> Now thats funny:lol::lol:..Cya Slick


 
:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Ninja

RIVER LADY said:


> Maybe the girls will allow it. Some one has to be camp b(*&h!!!:lol:


 
HEY....that's my job!!! :evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

Ninja said:


> HEY....that's my job!!! :evilsmile


 
Ninja, I'm sure you are a good cook. However, I have heard rumor you hate filleting fish. Well, I suppose we'll have to find some other use for you. I'm sure we'll think of something.:evilsmile


----------



## 1wildchild

Hmm so many offers...looks like we need a duty roster :evilsmile



I'm talking cooking and cleaning boys, keep it clean here!!!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

With my shoulders I cannot reel in any big big fish.


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> With my shoulders I cannot reel in any big big fish.


Then we'll let you reel in the dinks.:evil:


----------



## wyldkat49766

As long as that does NOT include reeling in michigander boy..... LMAO


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> As long as that does NOT include reeling in michigander boy..... LMAO


 
ROTFLMAO.......That was a good one. Caught me completely off guard. :lol:


----------



## Birddog8487

Forgive me for butting in on you ladies but I had an idea that I thought you might find useful. Perhaps one of the shooting preserves offers hunting and fishing. Maybe some ponds stocked with trout, or, bass and bluegill. There might even be a preserve that boast a nice trout (or walleye or smallmouth) stream that would set something up for you. You could head out in the a.m. for the outdoor pursuit of your likeing and join up in the p.m. for a meet and greet. That way all you ladies can get together and share a beverage no matter your outdoor passion. Just a thought.

Jim


----------



## fishfanatic

Maybe we can combine a few ideas. For those that want to do lake fishing, perhaps that group could rent a boat/charter or if someone is willing to take others out..... and the others who are happier on land can fight the chrome on the pier. Then we can all meet up in the evening for the stories, (beer, ladies?) and food.

Personally, I'd love to do both but if I can get out in a boat and learn to bait, set lines, boards and do it all myself, I'm in for that.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

beer, fishing and story telling---count me in!!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Im ok with going out on a boat as LONG as I can SEE land. Even if its just a speck. 

But also knowing some of these guys on here, we 'may' want to check ID's for any men trying to sneak in as women. Something I can totally see michigander, ninja, joe and maybe even neal trying...


----------



## Firecracker

lol.. youre Lucky I can even do that.I am sometimes a bit sick on our small boat


----------



## Ninja

wyldkat49766 said:


> But also knowing some of these guys on here, we 'may' want to check ID's for any men trying to sneak in as women. Something I can totally see michigander, *ninja,* joe and maybe even neal trying...


 
I'm a NINJA....you wouldn't even know I was there....unless I chose to reveal myself. :coolgleam


----------



## wyldkat49766

Ninja said:


> I'm a NINJA....you wouldn't even know I was there....unless I chose to reveal myself. :coolgleam


Oh PUHLEASE. On my other message board we are currently waging a battle between Ninja's and Pirate's. I be a Pirate and I have knocked my opposing ninja's flat on their black silk arses in the last 3 rounds...


----------



## Joe Archer

Ninja said:


> I'm a NINJA....you wouldn't even know I was there....


DUDE! None of these woman said anything about making love!! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## wyldkat49766

Besides who needs a man for that? its called B.O.B.


----------



## Michigander1

wyldkat49766 said:


> As long as that does NOT include reeling in michigander boy..... LMAO


Well now im Hooked.IM BACK :lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

Michigander1 said:


> Well now im Hooked.IM BACK :lol:


They just said I could CATCH the dinks, not KEEP them.. 


Back to the water you go.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

you guys/girls are hilarious!!!


----------



## Michigander1

wyldkat49766 said:


> They just said I could CATCH the dinks, not KEEP them..
> 
> 
> Back to the water you go.


Bah you got yourself a Lunker ,Mich


----------



## RIVER LADY

Midway97 said:


> Well Steve, at least I'm only mentioned in passing..., after all I pretty much minded my own business and only tried to calm the fires that you started. I think "Innocent Bystander is the term I'm thinking of, yep Jim and I were simply innocent Bystanders. :evil::evil:


Yeah you sure were innocent...........I saw how you innocently poored that fuel on the fire, when you both were racing to be the first one to call his wife in the wee hours of the morning. Yeah, innocent alright. :lol:


----------



## Midway97

RIVER LADY said:


> Yeah you sure were innocent...........I saw how you innocently poored that fuel on the fire, when you both were racing to be the first one to call his wife in the wee hours of the morning. Yeah, innocent alright. :lol:


 
Do you not recall him DEMANDING that I call her??? :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Midway97 said:


> Do you not recall him DEMANDING that I call her??? :lol:


 
Actually I do recall something of the sort....but I think I recall him actually threatening you if you didn't call her. Ok, you're off the hook for any wrong doings, but, you are stil under suspicion. :16suspect:lol:


----------



## Midway97

RIVER LADY said:


> Actually I do recall something of the sort....but I think I recall him actually threatening you if you didn't call her. Ok, you're off the hook for any wrong doings, but, you are stil under suspicion. :16suspect:lol:


Actually the threat came after I refused the demand.... Suspicion is a good place to be under :lol::lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

This sounds like a story that needs full disclosure around the campfire of the women's weekend.


----------



## Huntinggirl

autumnlovr said:


> This sounds like a story that needs full disclosure around the campfire of the women's weekend.


----------



## Midway97

autumnlovr said:


> This sounds like a story that needs full disclosure around the campfire of the women's weekend.


When you get all Comfy and Cozy around said campfire ask RL about the infamous "Flaming Peckerhead". :lol::lol: As a precurser to the fireside chat, you may wish to review the "life with steve arend" thread and possibly the "labor day tourney results" thread. Now its back to the dark corner I skulk away to while waiting for times like this. :evil:


----------



## autumnlovr

OMG! I just read the "life with steve" thread and almost died laughing! Poor Connie sounds like she needs to attend the women's outing and escape for a bit! That woman must be a saint!

Here's a link to the "steve" thread. I'll have to go search out the other one now.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110234&highlight=life+steve+arend


----------



## RIVER LADY

autumnlovr said:


> This sounds like a story that needs full disclosure around the campfire of the women's weekend.


Oh autumnlovr, I will be more than happy to fill you ladies in on the chaos and mayham that went on that weekend. I went home with my ribs just killing me.:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY

Midway97 said:


> When you get all Comfy and Cozy around said campfire *ask RL about the infamous "Flaming Peckerhead*". :lol::lol: As a precurser to the fireside chat, you may wish to review the "life with steve arend" thread and possibly the "labor day tourney results" thread. Now its back to the dark corner I skulk away to while waiting for times like this. :evil:


 
Hey,I couldn't help it, he really had that one coming.:lol: How many times did he tell me I was a beotch for not fishing with him? How many times did he comment on my chest? Oh and the things he told his wife when he called her at 2 a.m that I was going to do to him.:SHOCKED: 

Thank god connie has a great sense of humor.Wheww!


----------



## adjusted3

Ok
Ladies,

I have a confirmation. The 2nd weekend in July is a go for all those Ladies that would like to have an outing at the cabin. 

Here is what I need:

I need a list of everyone that will attend. This is a Thursday eve to Sun Morning.

I want to know what you want to do- IE canoe on the river, Kyack on the river, fly fish, bluegill fish, hike etc....

I will take care of dinner Thursday eve and Friday eve....

PM me if your interested. Darla will be your host for the weekend, dad and I may be there for the entire weekend and stay in the 5th wheel and just stay out of your way.

Let's get this off the ground and started

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

I just found out that I will be fishing a tourney with Dad that Sat and Sunday....we will defently stay out of you way......

Mark


----------



## adjusted3

Laidies lets sign up


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Count me in. What do I need to bring for food etc. I can bring my two canoes and 2 kayaks and a trailer to put them in. I wouldnt mind a float down the river.


----------



## Firecracker

what a offer 
i dont know anything yet... have to wait till my Dad calls me ....


----------



## 1wildchild

This looks good to me! I'd be up for a float down the river. I'll be bringing my kayak. Thanks Mark!


----------



## Huntinggirl

I will not be able to make it in July, :sad: will be in KY scouting and prepping for my first out of state Bow Hunt !!! .

Thank you Mark, for the offer !!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Firecracker said:


> what a offer
> i dont know anything yet... have to wait till my Dad calls me ....


Let's see if I survive the trout opener intact first. lol


----------



## 1wildchild

wyldkat49766 said:


> Let's see if I survive the trout opener intact first. lol


You'll survive it!! Come on, this July outing will be nice and relaxing! A bunch of girls sitting around the campfire, how out of hand could it get?


----------



## autumnlovr

Well...if this has changed from June 19-22 to July 10-13, then I think I can make it! Not knowing much about that area, is the river strictly fly fishing (which river are we talking about)? Or, can I use a flyrod-blank with a spinning reel combo (my salmon/steelie rig)? I'm game for the fishing, canoeing...never did kayaking but am open to it. If my foot is healed enough, I should do some hiking. And....I'm pretty darned good at telling tall tales around a campfire.


----------



## adjusted3

It is the White river..... your spinning rig would be fine. The river is 1/2 mile fro the cabin and take out is at a friend of ours.... about a 2 hour paddle, a 3 hour float an all day wade.

We have a private lake that is 35 acres. It is chocked full of bass and gills. If needed, I can get our neighbors boats as well or bring mine. The North Country trail is right around the corner and we can do a pick up /drop off for hikers. 

I would suggest that you start a new thread for signup. 

I will post up some cabin photos tomorrow so that you can all see what you are getting into.....trust me in the fact that I will ensure that you will have top notch accomadations....

Someone start a sign-up thread.

Mark


----------



## Firecracker

Well looked at the sign up thread. NO way I can go that long. Sorry. Just wanted to let you know here, that I saw the thread .....

Got Kids, and stuff I have to do during the week. 
Thought this was a weekend thing  Sorry My mistake


----------



## RIVER LADY

Firecracker said:


> Well looked at the sign up thread. NO way I can go that long. Sorry. Just wanted to let you know here, that I saw the thread .....
> 
> Got Kids, and stuff I have to do during the week.
> Thought this was a weekend thing  Sorry My mistake


 
It is a weekend thing. The cabin will be available starting Thursday evening until Sunday afternoon. You don't have to come for the entire time. Head up when you can and go home when you have to. Simple fix.


----------



## Huntinggirl

I really wish that I could make it.....Sounds like it is going to be alot of fun, not to mention putting faces with names on MS. However, I will be in KY that week. Have a blast and I can't wait to hear the stories !!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Sorry thats my family reunion weekend.


----------



## adjusted3

Sorry Gals, 

3000+ looks at this thread and I have exactly 2 takers..... 

Dad & I have 2 touniments that weekend on the big lake for Sat and Sun, But Darla and hopefully Candi will still be availible to host. Many of you know that I work in Alabama, home of the crawfish.. I plan to fly to the cabin that friday 50LBs of crawdad for a boil that eve, if you have never done a boil, your misssing out......

Anyway, Like River Lady said, I can assure you top notch accomidations.....

Post up, you will have the time of your life!!!

Mark


----------



## Firecracker

I am still waiting to hear if and when my Dad is comming. ( I did say that from from the Start)


----------



## RIVER LADY

Firecracker said:


> I am still waiting to hear if and when my Dad is comming. ( I did say that from from the Start)


 
Keep us posted.


----------



## 1wildchild

I made the sign up thread a sticky. Crawfish Boil? YUMMY!!!!! It's gonna be great ladies, don't pass up a good time.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

I love Crawfish....yum yummmm!!! I am so in!!! Beer and food work every time....lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Wolf_Dancer34 said:


> I love Crawfish....yum yummmm!!! I am so in!!! Beer and food work every time....lol


 
Be sure and put your name on the sign up. Pm Mark to inform. He only needs 7 people to make the trip with the Crawfish worth it.


----------

